# Kimber Pro TLE II w/CT LG or S/W 1911PD w/Ct LG?



## Desperado-OPs

Decisions, decisions. Looking for some constructive advice. I'm torn between the Kimber and the S/W. The price for the Kimber is about $1050-$1100 and the price for the S/W via Buds Police Supply is a cool $880 (don't know if it qualifies for the LE rebate). They are both pretty similar 4" barreled 1911s with Crimson Trace Laser Grips installed at their respective factories. 
Does anyone own either model and if so what are the pros and cons of the gun?
For me, it will be used primarily as a secondary weapon/side-job, concealed carry, and the occasional duty use for plain clothes assignments.
Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Baldy

I own a S&W 1911/.45 P-D. I quit counting rounds at 1,000. It has never had a FTF or FTE since I have had it. I have run everything through it as I reload and have tried a lot of different loads. Plus a lot of factory stuff too. If I had to guess I am at about 2,000rds now. If I ever buy another one, I think you know what it will be.:mrgreen:
















I am very Pleased with this pistol.:smt023:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham

The S&W pistols seem to have a better reputation for reliable service than the Kimbers. 

Four of my friends bought Kimbers. Three of the buyers ended up selling them because the pistols weren't reliable.


----------



## Dsig1

Just bought a new TLE. No rail or laser grips so it cost $799 with night sights. Range report will be coming soon. I spoke to multiple people and read a ton before making this decision. Bottom line is this, the Kimber has more features and a more custom feel than the S&W, with match grade components and barrel. Also, if the Crimson Trace grips cover the front strap, you can order the Kimber Custom II instead of the TLE and save $60 as the difference between the two is the checkered front strap.

The S&W will probably be more reliable out of the box. Kimbers are notorious for at least a 500 round break in period using good quality ammo. I think some new owners give up on these guns too early in the break in period.

If you need a defense or carry gun out of the box, buy the S&W and take the $100 rebate for ammo so you are ready to use it right away. I bought my Kimber because I wanted to tighten my groups and always know the error in my shot is me and not the gun. When I put it like that to shop owners and 1911 buffs, they have all recommended the Kimber or a true custom like a Les Baer. I took the Kimber route for half the price.


----------



## Desperado-OPs

Thanks or the advice everyone. Yesterday I drove to a gun store and handled/compared the two guns. Overall I liked the feel of the S/W a little bit more. The weight difference was VERY noticeable. I put in my order at Buds Police Supply earlier today via fax but I'm not even sure if they have more in stock or not. Tomorrow morning I'll give them a jingle to see if my order went through or not. The overall price was $915 w/shipping. After the rebate my total cost will only be a mere $815. Hopefully it all works out. The gun shops in my area are all selling the S/Ws with laser grips for $1009-$1100 so the cost difference is quite substantial.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I was going to ask if that price what WITH the LEO discount or not, but I'm assuming that it is from the end of your post about what the average price is in your area? Thanks for the update and be sure the let us know how it shoots (or if they even have them in stock).  Good Luck!

-Jeff-

P.S: I thought the LEO discount was larger....is that only for certain companies? That doesn't seem like *THAT* big of a discount, but I may be wrong. I just thought that LEOs got bigger discounts. Just curious, thanks for any info


----------



## Teuthis

*Self Defense*

As a self defense weapon I can think of several excellent brands that would be reliable. You do not need a tack driver for self defense, though a good trigger does help. The weapon we are all so enamored of is a loose, moderately accurate but very reliable combat weapon; the 1911. Until I recently purchased a Kimber Eclipse Pro II, that is all I had ever had in the genre.

Your Smith and Wesson 1911 is a solid and reliable gun. It should give you years of solid service. I would be interested in how it shoots for you, and its inherent accuracy, and trigger. Good luck with it!


----------



## Dsig1

Desperado-OPs said:


> The weight difference was VERY noticeable. substantial.


You should get a job as a human scale. From the tech specs, Kimber Custom weight is 38 oz. Smith and Wesson 1911 weight 39 oz.


----------



## Mike Barham

Dsig1 said:


> You should get a job as a human scale. From the tech specs, Kimber Custom weight is 38 oz. Smith and Wesson 1911 weight 39 oz.


I believe the SW1911PD is actually the lightweight Scandium-framed pistol.


----------



## Dsig1

Mike Barham said:


> I believe the SW1911PD is actually the lightweight Scandium-framed pistol.


Wow, a 28oz 1911 4" for $880 looks like a great deal. I can't tell if any of the S&W range reports on the forum were done with this lightweight gun but I'd like to shoot it and/or get some good opinions on the recoil. Then buy it.


----------

